#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Κατηγορία 4 ή 5

## asak

Αυθαίρετο διαμέρισμα 20μ² έχει κατασκευασθεί το 1986 σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο 7ορόφου πολυκατοικίας και συγκεκριμένα πάνω από την κοινόχρηστη είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και στο ύψος του ημιορόφου.
Οι συνιδιοκτήτες της πολυκατοικίας (πρόκειται για οικογένεια) θέλουν να το ρυθμίσουν (εννοείται ότι υπάρχει συναίνεση). Σε ποια κατηγορία εμπίπτει η αυθαιρεσία, *Κατ. 4* ή *Κατ. 5* ? Τα ποσοστά υπέρβασης των πολεοδομικών μεγεθών κάλυψης δόμησης και ύψους (εφόσον για *Κατ.4*) τα συγκρίνουμε με τα συνολικά του κτιρίου δηλ. με το σύνολο των Ο.Ι. όλων των συνιδιοκτητών;
Αν το ρύθμιζε μόνο ο ένας με συναίνεση των υπολοίπων τότε μήπως θα ήταν *Κατ.5*;

----------


## Xάρης

Τα επιτρεπόμενα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη με τα οποία γίνεται ο έλεγχος του 40/40/20% για την επιλογή της κατηγορίας, αφορούν τις δηλούμενες ιδιοκτησίες.

Από τη στιγμή που η δηλούμενη ιδιοκτησία είναι μόνο αυτή του ημιορόφου, τότε τα επιτρεπόμενα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη που της αντιστοιχούν είναι 0 και η κατηγορία 5.

Αν τυχόν στη ίδια δήλωση δηλώνονταν περισσότερες ιδιοκτησίες, τότε ο έλεγχος θα μπορούσε ίσως να γίνει και στο σύνολο των δηλούμενων ιδιοκτησιών και να προκύψει μια κατηγορία για όλες τις ιδιοκτησίες.
Αυτό θα ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου αποδεκτό αν όλες οι δηλούμενες ιδιοκτησίες ήταν του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη ή αν μιλούσαμε για δήλωση του κτηρίου και προέκυπτε κατηγορία 4, διαφορετικά κάποιοι θα αδικούνταν και θα ανριδρούσαν.

----------


## asak

> Τα επιτρεπόμενα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη με τα οποία γίνεται ο έλεγχος του 40/40/20% για την επιλογή της κατηγορίας, αφορούν τις δηλούμενες ιδιοκτησίες.
> 
> Αν τυχόν στη ίδια δήλωση δηλώνονταν περισσότερες ιδιοκτησίες, τότε ο έλεγχος θα μπορούσε ίσως να γίνει και στο σύνολο των δηλούμενων ιδιοκτησιών και να προκύψει μια κατηγορία για όλες τις ιδιοκτησίες.
> Αυτό θα ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου αποδεκτό αν όλες οι δηλούμενες ιδιοκτησίες ήταν του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη *ή αν μιλούσαμε για δήλωση του κτηρίου και προέκυπτε κατηγορία 4*, διαφορετικά κάποιοι θα αδικούνταν και θα ανριδρούσαν.


Λοιπόν εδώ  διακρίνω ένα "παραθυράκι-ελιγμό" ως προς την Κατηγορία, δηλ:
*1*. Αν δηλωθεί μόνο το αυθαίρετο διαμέρισμα (συνιδιοκτησία όλων εφόσον βρίσκεται σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο) τότε *Κατ.5* με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται μελλοντικά, αγορά γης ή μεταφορά ΣΔ.
*2*. Αν δηλωθεί όλο το κτίριο με όλες του τις Ο.Ι. και τους κοινόχρηστους (από το σύνολο των συνιδιοκτητών του κτιρίου) τότε *Κατ.4* (σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ο έλεγχος του 40-40-20 θα γίνει για το σύνολο των υπερβάσεων συμψηφίzοντας και τα ήδη ρυθμισμένα με προηγουμενους νόμους).

επίσης αναρωτούμαι :
Μπορεί να δηλωθούν μόνο οι παραβάσεις για τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους ενός κτιρίου από το σύνολο των ιδιοκτητών?
Προβλέπεται? Αν ναι, τότε γίνεται ο έλεγχος του 40-40-20 και με τι επιτρεπόμενα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη;

----------


## Xάρης

Το "παράθυρο" το ανέφερα παραπάνω. Ίσως είναι πιο ευρύ απ' αυτό που περιγράφεις (βλ. παραπάνω).

Το διαμέρσιμα στον κοινόχρηστο χώρο δεν είναι κοινόχρηστο. 
Κάποιος το κατασκεύασε και κάποιος το κατοικεί. Όχι όλοι.
Απλώς για τη δήλωσή του πρέπει να υπάρχει συναίνεση του 51%.
Για τη μεταβίβασή του πρέπει να γίνει τροποποίηση της σύστασης οριζοντίου.




> Μπορεί να δηλωθούν μόνο οι παραβάσεις για τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους ενός κτιρίου από το σύνολο των ιδιοκτητών?
> Προβλέπεται? Αν ναι, τότε γίνεται ο έλεγχος του 40-40-20 και με τι επιτρεπόμενα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη;


Ναι. 
Τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη είναι πάντα ανάλογα των χιλιοστών των δηλούμενων ιδιοκτησιών.
Τα χιλιοστά των κοινοχρήστων είναι 0, άρα κατηγορία 5.
Άλλο πράγμα αν δηλωθούν ΚΑΙ οι ιδιοκτησίες που έχουν χιλιοστά.

----------

asak

----------


## asak

Μιλώντας βέβαια για «παράθυρο» έχουμε πάντα στο μυαλό μας τις τυχόν συνέπειες που προβλέπονται από το Νόμο για την ΚΑΤ.5 (τράπεζα γης κλπ).
Στο μέλλον όμως δε γνωρίζουμε πότε και πως θα εφαρμοστούν, αν εφαρμοστούν πρώτα, τα οριζόμενα στο Νόμο και μπορεί το τελικά το «παράθυρο» που βλέπουμε τώρα προς όφελος του αιτούντα να γίνει «πόρτα» είς βάρος μας.  :Γέλιο:

----------


## milt

επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με τα εξής:

1) για την περίπτωση αα) 
σε περίπτωση συγκυριότητας συγκρίνουμε τα μεγέθη των αυθαιρεσιών με το μέρος των πολεοδομικών μεγεθών της οικοδομικής άδειας που αναλογεί στο ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας της οριζοντίου...
 τι εννοεί ακριβώς...? 
α) ότι βάσει χιλιοστών Σ.Ο.Ι. θα βρω το αντίστοιχο εμβαδόν οικοπέδου, μετά την δόμηση και θα συγκρίνω την υπέρβαση με αυτή..?? (υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που τα χιλιοστά της ιδιοκτησίας δεν ανταποκρίνονται στο μέγεθος της αυτοτελής οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας, είτε θετικά είτε αρνητικά...τι γίνεται εκεί?)
β) ότι θα πάρω το εμβαδόν της αυτοτελής οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας βάσει την οικοδομικής άδειας, θα το ανάγω σε αναλογία πολεοδομικών μεγεθών...και θα συγκρίνω τα μεγέθη της αυθαιρεσίας με αυτό.... (πιο σωστό ακούγεται πολεοδομικά τουλάχιστον)

2) για την περίπτωση ββ)
ο έλεγχος για τα 40/40/20...μπορεί να γίνει για μέρος ή για το σύνολο του κτηρίου
α) για το μέρος του κτηρίου...πάμε με τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη που αντιστοιχούν στην αυτοτελή οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία είτε βάσει σύστασης είτε βάσει οικοδομικής άδειας...??
β) για το σύνολο του κτηρίου με συναίνεση των υπολοίπων συνιδιοκτητών...ακόμα και αν έχουν κάνει ξεχωριστές δηλώσεις......
εδώ θα πρέπει να γίνει αναλυτική καταγραφή των υπολοίπων αυθαιρεσιών των άλλων ιδιοκτησιών...και πλήρη αποτύπωση όλου του κτηρίου...??? 
(πχ....σε εμφανή περίπτωση όπου στο σύνολο ισχύει το 40/40/20 και σίγουρα κάτω από 250 ανά ιδιοκτησία κατοικίας, και συνολικά κάτω από 1000 στο κτήριο.....πρέπει να γίνει αναλυτική αποτύπωση κτλ και των υπόλοιπων ιδιοκτησιών???)

3) το ότι δεν συνυπολογίζονται στα ανωτέρω τετραγωνικά αυθαιρεσίες που δεν αποτελούν αυτοτελή χώρο και είναι εντός του  νόμιμου περιγράμματος του κτηρίου όπως σοφίτες...κτλ...
α) αφορά και την αα και την ββ ?
β) το νόμιμο περίγραμμα το εννοεί σαν κάτοψη και όχι και σαν τομή, αφού τίθεται σαν ποσοστό ο συντελεστής ύψους, σωστά...?

----------


## Xάρης

*1)* Όταν υπάρχει ασυμφωνία πράττουμε το β).
Δες τι αναφέρει η Εγκύκλιος 4/2013:
"Σε περιπτώσεις όπου από το σχετικό πίνακα κατανομής ποσοστών συνιδιοκτησίας σύμφωνα με τον οποίο καταρτίστηκε η πράξη σύστασης προκύπτει ότι το ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας είναι διαφορετικό από το συντελεστή δόμησης που αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία, για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών λαμβάνεται υπόψη το ποσοστό δόμησης που αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία. Αν αναφέρονται στον πίνακα κατανομής μεικτά και καθαρά τετραγωνικά μέτρα που αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία, τότε, για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών λαμβάνονται υπόψη τα καθαρά τετραγωνικά σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα κατανομής."
Ο υπολογισμός αυτός γίνεται στην καρτέλα "_Πρόχειρο_" του Excel "Ν.4495/17".

*2)* Για το μέρος του κτηρίου το οποίο αφορά η δήλωσή μας. 
Η σύγκριση γίνεται με τα επιτρεπόμενα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη που ίσχυαν (αναφέρονται στην άδεια) ή που ισχύουν σήμερα. Αυτά που αναλογούν στην οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία (βλ. 1).
Πώς θα ξέρουμε τι αυθαιρεσίες υπάρχουν στις λοιπές συνιδιοκτησίες; Αν πάντως μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τι συμβαίνει σε όλο το κτήριο και να το τεκμηριώσεις, κάνε τη σύγκριση στο σύνολο του κτηρίου, ανάφερε τα καθέκαστα στην τεχνική έκθεση και πάρε την ευθύνη που σου αναλογεί.

*3)* Ο νόμος αναφέρει κάτι σχετικό μόνο στην περίπτωση ββ). Αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο. Ενδεχομένως βέβαια ο νομοθέτης άλλο να ήθελε να πει, να εννοούσε και την αα) αλλά όπως συνήθως τα έκανε μαντάρα.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

για το νόμιμο περίγραμμα θεωρεί αυτό της κάτοψης σωστά..???? και όχι και το ύψος του κτηρίου....

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά.

----------


## milt

και άλλη μια λεπτομέρεια......στο ββ της κατηγορίας 4 αναφέρει ότι δεν συνυπολογίζονται σοφίτες κτλ εντός του περιγράμματος του κτηρίου και στη εγκύκλιο ΔΑΟΚΑ 2/2019.......<<δεν συνυπολογίζονται εντός του νόμιμου περιγράμματος του κτηρίου....>>

η σκέψη είναι η εξής.......

προσθήκη Β ορόφου..... με νόμιμο περίγραμμα πολύ μικρότερο του νόμιμου περιγράμματος Α ορόφου.......

με την προσθήκη της αυθαιρεσίας Β ορόφου και πάλι είναι το νέο περίγραμμα είναι μικρότερο του Α οροφου και πάνω στο νέο περίγραμμα του ακινήτου υπάρχει σοφίτα .....

θα μπορούσε να μην συμπεριληφθεί στον έλεγχο 40/40/20 καθώς στις σχετικές παραγράφου αναφέρει νόμιμο περίγραμμα <<κτηρίου>> και όχι αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησίας....και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι ο Α όροφος τα καλύπτει όλα αυτά.............(βέβαια εδώ μπορεί να μπερδεύω τις έννοιες κάλυψης και περιγράμματος κτηρίου)

το ταλαιπωρώ για να μην το πετάξω κατηγορία 5.....σαν εύκολη λύση....όπου μπορεί να καταλήξει τελικά

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι όντως μπλέκεις την κάλυψη με το περίγραμμα.
Άλλο το νόμιμο περίγραμμα του ισογείου κι άλλο το νόμιμο περίγραμμα του ορόφου σε εσοχή.
Η σοφίτα πρέπει να βρίσκεται εντός του νομίμου περιγράμματος, του ορόφου εκείνου στον οποίο εντάσσεται.

----------


## milt

επανέρχομαι στην περίπτωση ββ) της κατηγορίας 4, περί ελέγχου του κτηρίου στο σύνολο με την συναίνεση και των λοιπών συνιδιοκτητών ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που έχουν γίνει μεμονωμένες δηλώσεις υπαγωγής.....

1) αν έχουν γίνει δηλώσεις για τις λοιπές ιδιοκτησίες, χρησιμοποιείς τα στοιχεία τους στην δήλωση σου για την επιλογή κατηγορία και μόνο ενώ το πρόστιμο υπολογίζεται μόνο βάση της δικής σου υπέρβασης και την αναλογίας στην δόμηση σου

2) αν δεν έχουν γίνει δηλώσεις των υπόλοιπων αυτοτελών ιδιοκτησιών και έχεις την συναίνεση από τους λοιπούς συνιδιοκτήτες μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς τα στοιχεία των αυθαιρεσιών τους για την επιλογή της συνολικής κατηγορίας κτηρίου και αυτοί στον δικό τους χρόνο και ο καθένας μεμονωμένα θα κάνει με ευθύνη του την δήλωση του...  

ή

αναγκαστικά σου λέει ότι θα πρέπει να δηλωθούν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο και σε αυτήν την δήλωση και οι υπόλοιπες ιδιοκτησίες, με τα χιλιοστά του καθένα στο συνολο του κτηρίου προκειμένου να έχεις το 100% των ιδιοκτητών
α) στο σύνολο των φύλλων καταγραφής για τις υπερβάσεις δόμησης να μπει η κατηγορία 4 (εκτος αν έχουμε και κάποιες κατ. 3 σε άλλο φυλλο καταγραφής)
β)  σε κάθε φύλλο καταγραφής να μπει μια αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία με τις όποιες ειδικές συνθήκες ιδιοκτήτη κτλ...και τα δικά τις ποσοστά στην δόμηση για το πρόστιμο

( δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αφού μέχρι τώρα μπορούσαμε σε μια δήλωση να συμπεριλάβουμε και άλλες ιδιοκτησίες του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη στο κτήριο ή δήλωση όλων των ιδιοκτητών του κτηρίου προκειμένου να ρυθμιστούν παραβάσεις στους κοινόχρηστους, δλδ να πάμε σε μια δήλωση πολλών ιδιοκτητών  με κάθε ιδιοκτησία ξεχωριστά με μόνο κοινό την κατηγορία αυθαιρεσιών και συγκεκριμένα την 4?????? Μάλλον γίνεται έτσι όπως έχει γραφτεί στην εγκύκλιο ΔΑΟΚΑ/2/31-05-19, ΆΡΘΡΟ 99παρ. αα: αίτηση)

Επίσης μια διευρκίνηση επί της αίτησης όπου δικαίωμα έχει να την κάνιε και ο επικαρπωτής:

Εστω μητέρα επικαρπωτής 100%  με αναπηρία και κόρη ψιλή κυριότητα 100% όπου την αίτηση την κάνει ο επικαρπωτής, βάζω την ειδική συνθήκη της αναπηρίας στο σύνολο των αυθαιρεσιών....?? λογικά ναι, αν και δημιουργείται ένα ιδιαίτερο καθεστώς εύνοιας......σε σχέση με 2 συνιδιοκτητες αξ'αδιαιρέτου με τον καθένα να έχιε ένα ποσοστό κατά πλήρη κυριότητα  όπου η τυχόν ειδική συνθήκη του ενός θα πέρναγε μόνο στην ποσότητα αυθαιρεσίας με βάση το ποσοστό του.

----------


## TOLIS17

Πάνω στο θέμα Κατ. 4 ή κατ. 5, του Ν.4495/2017, έχω περίπτωση Ορ. ιδ. με ΥΔ όπου εάν την συγκρίνω με την επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση που της αντιστοιχεί, πάει κατ. 5, άρα το ξεχνάμε. 

-Εάν όμως πάρω όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες που έχουν γίνει σε όλο το κτίσμα από άλλες ορ. Ιδ. και οι οποίες μάλλον έχουν τακτοποιηθεί, και συγκρίνω την ΥΔ από όλες μαζί, (με τα επιτρεπόμενα μεγέθη τώρα όλου του κτιρίου(, τότε πάω κατ. 4. 

α)Στην 2η περίπτωση αυτή χρειάζεται συναίνεση των υπόλοιπων ιδιοκτητών?
β)Εάν δεν έχει τακτοποιηθεί κάποια από τις αυθαιρεσίες των άλλων ιδιοκτησιών (μένει να ρωτήσει ο πελάτης μου), τότε θα πρέπει πρώτα να τακτοποιηθούν αυτές και μετά να τις συμπεριλάβω στους υπολογισμούς ή απλά να τις τις συμπεριλάβω ασχέτως τακτοποίησης τους?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει να γίνει μια δήλωση αυθαιρέτων για όλες τις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες ή έστω για κάποιες απ' αυτές και ο έλεγχος της κατηγορίας να γίνει στο σύνολο των δηλωθέντων ιδιοκτησιών, μετά από συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών.
Το ξεκαθαρίζει η Εγκύκλιος 2/2019.

----------


## TOLIS17

Χάρη το ειδα ευχαριστω

Η ερώτηση είναι:

1. Στην περίπτωση που καποια από τις άλλες αυθαιρεσίες δεν εχει τακτοποιηθεί, θα πρέπει να γίνει τώρα ή μπορεί ο άλλος ιδιοκτήτης να το κάνει στο μέλλον?  το ρωτάω αυτο για να μην καθυστερώ εγω τωρα και να περιμενω το πότε θα ενεργήσουν οι άλλοι. 
Η εγκ 2 βέβαια γράφει ότι ...._ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που έχουν υποβληθεί μεμονωμένες δηλώσεις υπαγωγής για επιμέρους ιδιοκτησίες του ακινήτου...._ 
αρα σαν να παίρνει δεδομένο ότι έχουν υποβληθεί. Από την στιγμη που υπογράφει την συναίνεση δεν δεσμεύεται όμως?

2. η συναίνεση να συμπεριλαμβάνει όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες με του νομους υπαγωγής και ότι οι συγκρίσεις θα γίνουν συνολικά σε όλο το κτίριο ή και κάτι άλλο?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Εάν είσαι βέβαιος για τις αυθαιρεσίες των άλλων οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών, οι οποίες *ΘΑ* δηλωθούν και εφόσον έχεις τη συναίνεση των συνιδιοκτητών, κάνε τον έλεγχο στο σύνολο του κτηρίου.

Εγώ δεν θα το έκανα, το θεωρώ επίφοβο γιατί δεν θα είχα επαρκή και βέβαια δεδομένα.
Θα προχωρούσα σε έλεγχο στο σύνολο του κτηρίου, μόνο αν έκανα δήλωση για το σύνολο των ιδιοκτησιών ή έστω *είχαν* γίνει δηλώσεις για το σύνολο όλων των λοιπών ιδιοκτησιών και είχα τα στοιχεία τους από τους δηλούντες μηχανικούς.

----------


## TOLIS17

Μήπως να περιμένω για το νεό προς ψήφιση ν/σ του Χατζηδάκη όπου εντάσσει στη κατ. 4 και αυθαιρεσίες σε ακίνητα έως 50 τμ σε συνολική δόμηση, ασχέτως ποσοστού υπέρβασης?

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν βιάζεται ο ιδιοκτήτης, περίμενε.
Το νομοσχέδιο μπορεί να ψηφιστεί, μπορεί και όχι.
Μπορεί να μείνει ως έχει, μπορεί και να τροποποιηθεί.
Οψόμεθα.

----------


## TOLIS17

Πάνω στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου, σας παραθέτω τον Νομοσχέδιο Ν 4759/20 Αρ. 80 παρ. δγ όπου τελικά μπορούμε μάλλον να εντάξουμε αυθαιρεσίες/ορ. ιδιοκτησία μέχρι 50τμ ανεξαρτήτως ποσοστού υπέρβασης δόμησης/κάλυψης. Μάλλον σώζονται αρκετές περιπτώσεις.

Αυτό που δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο όμως είναι εάν τα 50τμ αναφέρονται σε όλο το ακίνητο στο σύνολο (δηλ σε όλες τις ορ.ιδ αθροιστικά) ή ανά ορ. ιδ.? 

Τι λέτε?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Ακίνητο είναι και το κτήριο και η οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία.
Μάλλον αναφέρεται στην οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία διότι μια δήλωση αυθαιρέτων μπορεί να αφορά μία μόνο οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία και όχι όλο το κτήριο.
Από την άλλη, επειδή γράφει "...σε συνολική δόμηση..." ίσως να εννοεί το κτήριο.
Χρειάζεται μια εγκύκλιος!  :Γέλιο:

----------


## TOLIS17

Μμμμ..σκέφτομαι όμως ότι εάν ισχύει η δεύτερη περίπτωση δηλ το " ..._σε συνολική δόμηση_" τότε ποιό το όφελος από την στιγμή που πάλι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε έλεγχο όλου του ακινήτου για να τακτοποιήσουμε μία αυθαιρεσία Ορ. ιδιοκτ αυτου? 

Πάλι θα χρειαζόμαστε συναινέσεις κτλ...

Και καλά να μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε το περίγραμμα..εάν δεν μπορούμε και χρειάζεται πρόσβαση και στις άλλες Ορ. Ιδ αλλά αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό, τι γίνεται? (Αυτό ίσχυε και πριν)

----------


## ΜΟΥΡΒΕΤ

γεια σας συνάδελφοι. 

Σε ένα οικόπεδο με μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση 400,00μ2, εκδόθηκε οικοδομική άδεια το 1973 με προβλεπόμενη δόμηση 114,00m2. 
Στο στέλεχος της οικοδομικής άδειας αποτυπώνονται χωρίς διαστάσεις κάποια κτίσματα που υπάρχουν και σήμερα στο οικόπεδο .(επειδή όμως δεν υπάρχουν διαστάσεις και δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά σχέδια σκέφτομαι την δήλωση τους ως κατηγορία 1). 
Εκτός των παραπάνω έχει κατασκευαστεί μια αποθήκη το 1991 57.00μ2. 
Στο θέμα μας τώρα, η υφιστάμενη δόμηση σήμερα στο οικόπεδο είναι 411,00μ2, η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη είναι 400,00μ2, σε ποια Κατηγορία είμαι 4 ή 5? 
Η σύγκριση αν γίνει με το επιτρεπόμενο της αδείας (114.00μ2) είμαι στην 5.οι αυθαιρετες κατασκευες που εχω ειναι 411-114=297,00μ2.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

297/400=0,74 δηλ. 74%>40% άρα κατηγορία 5.

----------

ΜΟΥΡΒΕΤ

----------


## Xάρης

Η σύγκριση γίνεται ... βλ. §2 του άρθρου 100 του Ν.4495/17 και την Εγκύκλιο ΔΑΟΚΑ/2/31.05.2019 που την επεκτείνει και σε σύγκριση με τα μεγέθη της άδειας, εφόσον βέβαια υπάρχει άδεια.

----------

ΜΟΥΡΒΕΤ

----------

